# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة المقرئ الشيخ عبيد الله الأفغاني العابد رحمه الله

## أبو مالك المديني

اسمه ونسبه: 
هو عبيد الله بن عطا بن محمد أفغاني الأصل سعودي الجنسية .. من مواليد 1351هـ بمنطقة كوهستان محافظة تكاب شمال كابل 


صفته: 
مربوع القامة .. عريض الوجه .. أبيض مشوبٌ بحمره .. كث اللحية غلب عليها البياض .. يخضبها بالحناء امتثالاً للسنة الشريفة .. غزير الشعر ، ولم يكن يحلق رأسه إلا في عمرة أو حج 


بداية انتقاله إلى أبها: 
في الثمانينات بعد الثلاثمائة وألف زار أبها وفد من مكة المكرمة ويتكون من كل من الشيخ ( أحمد القحطاني ) ، والشيخ ( محمود سيتي ) هندي الجنسية ، والطبيب الداعية (مصطفى غلام ) سعودي من أصل باكستاني . 
لعرض فكرة تأسيس مدارس تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بطريقة تعاونية تكفل تأمين رواتب المدرسين ، فيكون ثلثاً على الأهالي، وثلثاً على جماعة المسجد، وثلثاً على نفقة الشيخ ( محمود سيتي ) عن طريق جماعة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بمكة المكرمة . 


وتمخضت زيارة هذا الوفد لمدينة أبها عن تأسيس مدرسةٍ لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بمسجد برزان في أبها . وقد بدأ التدريس فيها إمام المسجد فضيلة الشيخ ( ناصر عبد الجبار ) ثم تلاه ( محمد البار كندي التركستاني ) ولكنه لم يلبث أن أعتذر . 


وكان ذلك بإشراف ومتابعة كل من الشيخ ( سليمان بن فائع ) أميناً للصندوق وعضوية كل من رئيس هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الشيخ ( عبد الله العواد ) والشيخ ( محمد بن محمد البشري ) و ( يحي بن حسن بن مستور ) . أما الموجه للجميع والمشرف العام على جهود الدعوة والدعاة وتحفيظ القرآن الكريم فهو سماحة الشيخ ( عبد الله بن يوسف الوابل ) رئيس محاكم منطقة عسير ألسبق رحمه الله . ونائبة فضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم الراشد الحديثي ) رئيس محاكم منطقة عسير السابق . 


رأى المشايخ في مدينة أبها ضرورة التخاطب مع معالي وزير الدولة المشرف على عمارة الحرمين الشريفين ورئيس جماعة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم في مكة المكرمة الشيخ ( محمد بن صالح قزّاز ) لضم مدرسة أبها لمدارسهم من حيث المصاريف والنفقات وتأمين مدرسين أكفاء . 


فصدرت موافقته وتم بعث الشيخ عبيدالله الأفغاني إلى أبها ومازال الأمر كذلك حتى تم الانفصال عن مكة وباستغلال بإدارة خاصة تشرف على مدارس التحفيظ بابها . ولما يتميز به الشيخ عبيد الله الأفغاني من خلق وعلم ، حرص الطبيب مصطفى غلام على حث الشيخ على الخروج إلى أبها لما لمس فيه من قدرات وأنه الرجل المناسب لتلك المنطقة . 


واستطاع في النهاية إقناعه بعد أن كان يرفض بتاتاً الخروج من مكة المكرمة مهما كانت المغريات وكان أساس خروجه على أن يبقى في أبها فترة الصيف فقط ثم يعود بعد ذلك إلى مكة المكرمة فحضر إلى أبها ومعه زوجته أم عبد الله وأبنائه الصغار . 


وصل الجميع إلى أبها وكان في استقبالهم المشرف على مدرسة مسجد برزان الشيخ الفاضل ( سليمان بن فائع ) وزملائه كل من الشيخ سعيد بن مسفر بن مفرح القحطاني والشيخ أحمد بن حسن بن محمد وأسكنوهم في نزال المسجد تحت المأذنة تمهيداً للترتيب لسكنهم .
وقد احتفى بهم جميع السكان وأكرموهم وفرض الشيخ احترامه على الجميع من أول لقاء بما يظهر عليه من السمت والوقار .


ثم بدأ بترتيب السكن له وقد أنتقل في مساكن متعددة طوال أقامته في أبها وكان يعقد حلقات التدريس في مسجد برزان ويقوم بمساعدته الشيخ سليمان بن فائع بضبط الطلاب وتأديبهم إلا أنه لم يكن في الأساس يريد تدريس الصغار بقدر ما كان حريص على تدريس الكبار ، ولكن وفقه الله في تدريس الصغار والكبار . 


وفي يوم من الأيام بعد أن عقد الحلقة لاحظ الشيخ أنه لا يجلس فيها إلا صغار السن فوجه سؤلاً إلى الشيخ سليمان بن فايع لماذا لا يدرس الكبار ؟ فقال : من تعني من الكبار ؟ قال : طلاب العلم من أمثالكم قال : قد سبق لنا دراسة القرآن الكريم في المدارس ولدى المشايخ . فقال : ولكن أريد أن تدرسوا القرآن الكريم بالتجويد . فكان أن استجاب له الشيخ سليمان .


واجتمع معه عدد من طلاب العلم من أمثال أحمد بن حسن محمد وأحمد الشهري وأحمد سيف الدين التركستاني وكان هؤلاء هم أول دفعة تدرس عند الشيخ دراسة متخصصة برواية حفص وشعبه وقالون ومنحهم إجازات علمية وربطهم بالسند المتصل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .


ثم أعقبهم دفعات أخرى أمثال يوسف بن إبراهيم القبيعي ، وسعيد بن مداوي ، وأحمد العوسي ، ومهدي بن عبد الله بن علوان ، وحيدر بن أحمد الصافح ، عبد الله الرضفي ، وصالح بن حيان ، وحسين بن يحيي بن مسفر ، وحسين ميسر .. ومزال يتوافدون على حلقة الشيخ حتى عدوا بالعشرات ثم بالمئات في فترات لاحقة .


الاستقرار في أبها 
وكان من المتوقع أن يبقى في أبها فترة الصيف ثم يعود إلى مكة المكرمة ولكن بعد أن رأى أنه مكث إلى مكة طيلة 16 عاماً ، لم ينتفع بعلمه أحد ورأى هذا الإقبال المنقطع النظير في أبها من طلبة العلم فاستجدت لديه الرغبة ألأكيدة لبقائه في أبها . 
فما كان منه إلا أن عرض رغبته على زوجته أم عبد الله فذكرت له أن الاتفاق بينهما في مكة على أن يمكثوا فترة الصيف فحسب فذكر لها مميزات التي وجدها في المنطقة وأهلها وأنه يريد أن ينشر علمه ويبلغ هذه الأمانة التي حملها ، فقالت أما أنا فلا أرغب البقاء فيها .. وأصرت على العودة إلى مكة المكرمة وأصر الشيخ على البقاء .. فاختارت الفراق على البقاء معه ..فكان لها ذلك . 


هكذا ضحى الشيخ بحياته الخاصة واستقراره الأسري مقابل أن ينشر ما تعلمه من علم في نفع الناس في هذه البلاد النائية .. ولعمري أن هذا غاية البذل فمن ياترى يصنع مثل هذا ؟ مع علمه بما سيترتب على ذلك القرار من تبعات ينوء على حملها . 


وبقي أولاده وبناته بصحبته في أبها وكان إذ ذاك صغاراً بعضهم في سن الرضاعة وكان الشيخ له نشاط وحيوية وقوة فاستطاع أن يجمع بين التدريس في أكثر ساعات الليل والنهار في المسجد والبيت بين تربيته وحضانة الأولاد وتدبير شؤون المنزل الأخرى . 


واستمر على هذا الحال سنوات جاهد فيها جهاداً مريراً وصبر فيها صبراً عظيما .. ومن يراه وهو يحتضن طفلته الرضيعة في حجره يلاعبها ويناقيها والبقية من الأطفال من حوله منهم المريض ومنهم النائم ومنهم المستيقظ ومن حوله طلاب العلم ويدرسهم ويلقنهم .. علم علماً يقينا أنه من المجاهدين العظماء . 


وقوف أهالي أبها مع الشيخ في محنته: 
وبعد مده قدم أحد جماعته من مكة المكرمة ورأى تلك الحال التي يعيش فيها الشيخ فرق له وقال: أنا آخذ هذه الطفلة الصغيرة إلى مكة وستقوم زوجتي برعايتها فأعطاه إياه، وكان الشيخ ينزل لزيارتها كلما ذهب لأداء العمرة أو لأداء الحج . 


ومضت السنون وكبرت البنت ، فلما بلغت تسع سنين ذهب الشيخ إلى مربيها هذا وقال: جزاك الله خيرا البنت كبرت وأريد آخذها لأعلمها وأربيها. فقال: ليس لك عندي بنت !! فأنا الذي قمت على تربيتها هذه المدة الطويلة وأنا لن أدفعها لك هكذا إلا أن تدفع لي قيمة مصاريفي عليها هذه السنين الطويلة. 


وكان الشيخ فقيراً مستور الحال ليس له من المال إلا ما يقوم بمصاريفه وبيته. فعاد إلى أبها وبلَغ ذلك تلاميذه وجيرانه ومنهم الشيخ أحمد بن مسفر فتشاورا ورأوا أن يخبروا الشيخ ( صقر المدرع ) مدير فرع وزارة العدل بعسير بهذه القصة لعله يجد مخرجًا. 


فلما علم بهذه القصة قام جزاه الله خيراً بإشعار أحد المسؤلين في مكة بمتابعة قضيته وأتي بهذا الرجل فاعترف أنه قام بتربيتها، ولكنه رفض التنازل عن مصاريف التربية فحكم القاضي له بخمسين ألف ريال . يُدفع له منها النصف حالاً والباقي إلى أجل. 


فعاد إلى أبها بغير ابنته وتسامع الناس بقصته هذه المحزنة فما كان من أحد طلبته إلا أتى بذلك المبلغ وقدره خمسة وعشرون ألف ريال في ليلة من الليالي بعد صلاة المغرب في شيك. 


فشكره الشيخ وقبل المبلغ وكتب معه خطاباً وأرسله إلى ذلك الرجل إلى مكة، فلما وصله مع المكتوب كان الرجل أحس بتأنيب الضمير وبسوء صنيعه مع الشيخ فأعاد الشيك ومعه رسالة أبدى فيها أسفه واعتذاره ومما ذكر فيها: " لو استطعت أن أكتبها بدمي لفعلت "


شاع الخبر بين الناس وعلم بعض المحسنين في أبها بذلك فقدم على الشيخ في مسجده بالمبلغ كاملاً وقدره خمسون ألف ريال . 
فقال الشيخ : قد قضى الله حق الغريم . 
ولكن إن رأيت أن تتبرع به للمجاهدين كان هذا أحسن، فوافق المحسن على ذلك 
وقال: هي لك اصنع بها ماشئت، فما كان من الشيخ إلا أن ضمها لتبرعات المجاهدين التي كان يجمعها لهم في كل عام طوال سني الجهاد الأفغاني وذهب بها وسلمها إليهم.


البحث للشيخ عن زوجة:
هكذا مكث الشيخ بعد طلاقه لزوجته الأولى مدة من الزمن ، يعاني ثقل حمل المسؤولية في تربية أبنائه ، والقيام بمهام تدريس طلابه ليلاً ونهاراً مع ما يعانيه من العزوبة والقيام بشؤون البيت .
عندها أدرك طلابه مدى حاجته إلى زوجه له هنا وهناك ، وطرقوا لذلك أبواباً كثيرة ، وكان الجميع يرحبون بالشيخ ويعلنون عن رغبتهم في تزويجه ولكنهم يبدون تخوفهم من فراقهم لابنتهم عندما يسافر الشيخ خارج هذه المنطقة ، أو تقتضي الأمور عودته إلى بلاده. 


ومازالت هذه التخوفات عقبة في طريق إنجاز هذا الموضوع حتى أعلن أحد الصالحين من طلاب الشيخ ومحبيه استعداده لتحديّ العادات والتقاليد حتى لو ذهبت معه ابنته إلى شرق الدنيا أو غربها.
وعندما كادت الأمور أن تتم ، إذ بأخي الشيخ ( عبد المنان ) يبعث للشيخ برسالة من بلاده أفغانستان، يطلب فيها منه إرسال وكاله تخول له النيّابة عن الشيخ في عقد زواجه بامرأة من بلادهم، فكان أن أرسل له بالوكالة وما لبثت أن جاءت الزوجة بعد فترة مع أحد محارمها، ولاتزال معه إلى الآن ورزق منها عدد من الأبناء.


مساعدته في إيجاد السكن: 
لم يكن للشيخ عندما قدم إلى أبها سكن خاص ، إذا أمضى قرابة خمس سنوات يتنقل فيها من بيت إلى آخر ، في عدة أحياء في ( الخشع ) و ( النمصاء ) و ( وشمسان ) وانتهى به المطاف إلى تمليك بيت في حي ( النميص )وبيت آخر في حي ( مشيع ) .


وذلك أن تلاميذه وبعض جيرانه رأوا أن يبحثوا له عن أرض ليبنوا عليها مسكناً حتى يستقر من عنا التنقل . 
فكان لهم ذلك إذ تبرع له أحد المحسنين بقطة أرض في ( مشيّع ) وذلك في عام 1395هـ وبدأ تلاميذه فجمعوا له وبنوا له بيتاً متواضعاً حوى مكتبته ومجلساً صغيراً متواضعاً وغرفاً لنومه وأسرته .


وبعد مدة وزعت أراض بالنميص فمنح أرضاً . وقام الشيخ إبراهيم الحيي ( جزاه الله خيراً ) فاستحصل له قرضاً وبنى له بيتا وتم تأجيره بعد ذلك فكان يدر عليه دخلاً أعانه على أسباب العيش .
هكذا كان الشيخ محفوفاً بعناية الله ، ما ضاقت عليه إلا فرجت ، وأتته الدنيا وهي راغمة ، وطرح الله البركة على رزقه على قلته .


وهكذا لبث ساكناً في منزله الخاص بحي مشيع إلى تلك السنة التي سافر فيها ، ثم أنه اضطر إلى بيع البيت ليستطيع شراء بثمنه بيتاً آخر في المدينة المنورة ، وشرى بثمنه بيتاً في حارة ( نزلة الجبور ) وبيت متواضع لكنه حوى أسرته الصغيرة ومكتبته على صغر حجمه وقلة غرفه .


الشيخ يناسبه أهل المنطقة:
وقد حرص على تزويج بناته إلى أناس صالحين ، فزوّج إحداهن الشيخ ( عبد الكريم أحمد بانه ) وكان إماماً لمسجد جامع العزيزية وزوج الأخرى للأستاذ ( أحمد بن سعيد بن سعد عسيري ) أحد الرجال الصالحين المحبين للقرآن وأحد مدرسي اللغة العربية في التعليم العام ورزق منها ذرية صالحة. 


حصوله على الجنسية: 
وهكذا استوطن الشيخ عبيدالله أبها، والتف الناس حوله وأحبوه ، وتوافد عليه طلاب الثانويات والمعاهد والجامعات وعدد كبير من المشايخ ، وأساتذة الجامعات يصححون قراءتهم على يديه ، ويزدادون من علمه وفقه . 
ومن المحطات المهمة في حياته قصة حصوله على الجنسية السعودية وذلك في منتصف التسعينيات - هجرة - عندما زار الملك خالد رحمه الله منطقة عسير، إذا أعد العلماء خطاباً يعرضون في حالة الشيخ وجهوده ويلتمسون فيه أن يُمنح الجنسية، وعهدوا بهذه المهمة إلى سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن يوسف الوابل.


وفي مناسبة الحفل الكبير الذي أعد للملك في ( ساحة البِحار ) توجه الشيخ عبد الله بن يوسف الوابل والشيخ إبراهيم الراشد الحديثي ومعهم الشيخ عُبيدالله الأفغاني وعدد من طلبة العلم للسلام على الملك، وقام الشيخ عبد الله بن يوسف الوابل بتعريف الملك بالشيخ عبيدالله الأفغاني، ثم ناوله الطلب وبين فحواه فما كان من الملك خالد رحمه الله إلا أن أوعز لصاحب السمو الملكي نايف بن عبد العزيز وزير الداخلية باعتماد منحه الجنسية السعودية.


وبعد فترة يسيرة من جريان المعاملة في القنوات الرسمية منح الجنسية، وكان الذي بشره بذلك الشيخ أحمد بن مسفر الذي كان حينذاك مديراً لأحد المدارس ، فاتصل به أخوه من الرضاعة الشيخ ( محمد بن حسن الشهراني ) مأمور الجنسية وأخبره بأنهم تبلّغوا بمنحه الجنسية ، فأتاه مسرعاً وبشره بالأمر . 


التحاقة بالتدريس بجامعة الإمام:
وبعد ذلك تم له الالتحاق عام 1396هـ بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية معلماً للقرآن الكريم في المعهد العلمي في أبها بطلب من مدير جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ( آنذاك ) الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي ، وأمضى في المعهد العلمي أثني عشر سنة ثم أنتقل إلى كلية الشريعة عام 1408هـ فبقي فيها معلماً للقرآن الكريم إلى سنة 1414هـ إذ طلب الانتقال من أبها إلى المدينة المنورة . 


وقفات من حياته: 
وكان ذا علاقة وطيدة بالشيخ عبد الله بن يوسف الوابل ، وكان الشيخ يحبه وفي أية مناسبة يحضرها كان يأخذه إلى جانبه . كذلك كان الشيخ إبراهيم الحديثي يفعل وكذا ابنه الشيخ محمد جميعاً يقدمونه ويجعلونه في صدر المجلس ، لأنه جدير وأهل لهذا ، لما له من الوقار والسمت واحترامه للمتحدث وبحثه عن الحق . 


ولم تقتصر محبته على الكبار ، بل أحبه الشباب حباً منقطع النظير ، فلا تراه إلا بينهم يُفتيهم ويوجههم ويجيب عن تساؤلاتهم ويحل مشاكلهم ، وكان يذهب معهم إلى القرى والأرياف يزورهم ويشاركهم أفراحهم وأحزانهم ولا يضيع شيئاً من الوقت .


وكان يعقد لطلابه المسابقات العلمية ويشاركهم بنفسه في بعض فنون الرياضة كالجري والقفز وحمل الأثقال والرمي بالحجر . 
وكان يغلبهم في كل ذلك لأنه كان يتمتع إذا ذاك بالحيوية وقوة البنية والنشاط . 


وكان إلى جانب تدريسه للقرآن الكريم يقوم بالإمامة والخطابة ، فقد أم الناس في عدة مساجد ، ومن آخرها جامع ( مشيّع ) الذي استقر خطيباً فيه إلى حين انتقاله إلى المدينة المنورة ، إلى جانب قيامه بخطابة العيدين والاستسقاء في ( مصلى المنهل ) .


وكان مهيب الطلعة ، ظاهر السمت ، يوثّر في كل من رآه تكسوه هالةُ الإيمان ونوره . 
إذا وقف على المنبر تتعجب منه ومن منظره ، ومن صدقه في كلامه وفصاحته رغم أنه أعجمي . وانتفع الناس بتوجيهاته لما يرون من صدقه وإخلاصه في دعوتهم ونصحهم .


وجميع الذين درسوا عليه مسددون وقراءتهم محكمة ، ومن مزاياه في التلقين أنه يصبر لكبار السن الذين يعانون الثقل في اللسان فممن تعلم على يديه من كبار السن وأتقن القراءة الشيخ ( عبد الله بن يحي الرضيفي ) جلس عنده فترة طويلة وكان أمياً وفي لسانه ثِقل بحيث أنه ما كان يحسن الفاتحة فصبر عليه الشيخ حتى تعلم . 




وعنده سعة صدر عجيبة لا ترى عليه أثراً للكآبة والملل عليه !! الطالب الأخير كأنه الأول ، ولا يمكن أن يقدم طالباً على آخر مهما كان إلا يأذن له من قبله . 


وقد ترك أثراً بالغاً في مسيرة الدعوة في هذه المنطقة بما خلّف فيها من تلاميذ ودعاه ، جاوزوا بدعوتهم وجهودهم حدود هذه المنطقة إلى شتى مناطق المملكة ، بل بلغت دعوتهم وجهادهم جميع أصقاع المعمورة . 
ومما يميز الشيخ حسن الخلق وسلامة الصدر ولا تسمع منه كلمة نابية اللهم إلا إذا غلب عليه شيء قال ( الله يكفينا شرك ) وقد أصبحت هذه الكلمة معروفه عنه .


يعتم بعمامة بيضاء يكورها ولا يدعها ، حتى أنه عند منحه الجنسية وأرادوا تصويره قالوا: لو غيرت هذه العمامة ولبست غترة لغرض التصوير فقط لكان أحسن فرفض وقال : هذه سنة وأنا لا استطيع أن أغيرها وقد الفتها طوال عمري . 


إنتقاله إلى المدينة المنورة: 
وهكذا استمر الشيخ في عمله الرسمي بالجامعة وقيامه بجميع هذه المهمات طيلة مقامه في أبها . 
وبعد أن أحس بكبر سنه وضعف قواه عاوده الحنين والشوق إلى المجاورة بأحد الحرمين ، فأراد أن يختم حياته في المدينة المنورة لشرفها ولفضل الإقامة فيها ، فطلب الانتقال لفرع جامعة الإمام معلماً للقرآن الكريم في كلية الدعوة والإعلام . 


فكان أن ودع الشيخ عبيدالله الأفغاني أبها ، وودعه أهلها كباراً وصغاراً بالدموع ، وخلّف وراءه ذكريات لا تُنسى ، عن أهل تلك البلاد الذين كانوا له الأهل والعشيرة ، وأنزلوه سُويداء قلوبهم ، وأكرموه غاية الإكرام ، بل كانوا له بمنزلة الأنصار لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذا كانوا أعواناً له لنشر رسالته في تعليم كتاب الله عز وجل ، وتبليغ أمانة الدعوة إلى الله وسعوا في منحه الجنسية ووفروا له السكن وساعدوه على مصاعب الحياة ، فتفرغ لما وقف له نفسه من العلم والتعليم . 
رحمه الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وينظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/t93471/

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

سيرة مباركة احسن الله الى كاتبها وقارئها ..

----------

